# Kings GM Petrie receives three-year extension



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

link



> SACRAMENTO, Calif. -- Geoff Petrie will get another chance to turn the Sacramento Kings from a struggling franchise into a championship contender.
> 
> Petrie signed a three-year contract extension Tuesday to remain the team's president of basketball operations. Petrie's contract was set to expire after this season.
> 
> ...


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

He's an excellent drafter, but I'm not a fan of some of his player-for-player moves. We came up completely empty-handed when we dealt Webber and Bibby.


----------

